# Ford LGT 160 Diesel



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - it's not EXACTLY a big tractor, but it IS a hundred Seriers (sort of)! I know some guys who collect these and figureed I post it, incase someone was looking for one. Don't know a price (place was closed), but it LOOKS pretty good!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Well - it's not EXACTLY a big tractor,..................., but it LOOKS pretty good! *


I’ll say it does "Looks pretty good" indeed and what a relief to have some blue and green in the same picture after seeing all that orange posted of late by that loud mouth cowboy over on the Kubota sections. Thanks fer posting and giving my eyes a rest. 
:spinsmile


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - them "cowboys" and thier Kubotas get pretty annoying at times! They're just jealous of REAL tractors! LOL!

This is actually the first one I've seen - they aren't real common around here. I know of a couple guys who collect them, but that's about the extent of my knowledge!


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

I have always been confused about calling these mighty mouse units, "tractors". I know when I first got into this forum and other forums, it seems that more and more riding mowers were being called tractors. I would go look at my neighbor's "tractor", and it was just a riding mower. I mean not even a GT or anything. I know some of the smaller diesels like the Yanmars and such are actually "tractors" and do have PTO, lif, etc. Nice stout machine though, I have seen plenty of these hang around for a LONG time. Much be built tough...FORD tough!  

-LC


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - I was the same way! I grew up on a farm in the midwest with "real" tractors (IH) and always thought of the small machines as lawn mowers. I've come to realize that, even thought they aren't big, honkin, machines, they ARE tractors (for the most part). You can get FEL's, plows, dics, harrows - bunches of equipment for the "little guys". You can do a lot of work with them, too! If you plan on farming 10 acres, would you buy one? Probably not, but for 1-2 acres they work just fine! They are just like anything else - proper tool for the job. I'm sure a lots of guys don't have the need for a huge tractor and the LGT's fit the bill nicely! I put this one in with the "Hundred Series" Fords because there was no other place for it! :zoomin:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Fordfarm,

Did you notice if it was a Shiabura diesel engine or was it a Ford?

They're good for 5-6000 hours...Lends credence to "Built Ford Tough". Better than anything gas in that class (IMHO).

The absence of Orange is kinda nice .


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

No - I didn't look that close! I'm betting that it had th Shiabura, but don't know fer postitive.


----------

